# Insulin Syringes



## CJ (Mar 18, 2015)

So it seems that our buddies at Precision Pinz are out of insulin syringes for the foreseeable future. Is there another reputable place you guys get them that you'd care to share the info on? I don't want to pin HCG with a 25g.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> So it seems that our buddies at Precision Pinz are out of insulin syringes for the foreseeable future. Is there another reputable place you guys get them that you'd care to share the info on? I don't want to pin HCG with a 25g.



Just mix it in with whatever gear you're pinning if you can't find slin pins


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.gpzservices.com/


----------



## snake (Mar 18, 2015)

A while back I got a pack of 10 29g at CVS. Just ask the Pharmacist. Would that work?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2015)

snake said:


> A while back I got a pack of 10 29g at CVS. Just ask the Pharmacist. Would that work?



some states don't allow that


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't even get blood work in MA, they'd probably arrest me if I asked for syringes at the pharmacy.  &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> I can't even get blood work in MA, they'd probably arrest me if I asked for syringes at the pharmacy.  ��



just go to the link i posted and you will be fine


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Jenn!

I'm going to see if my buddy that owns a pharmacy can beat their prices or not.


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2015)

I just did, thank you very much Jenner. I have a box on it's way. These are more for the gf who's dabbling with peptides hoping it'll help her shoulder issues. She ripped through my last box without telling me until there were only 8 left!  Now she really wants Anavar though!  Anyway, I didn't think that you could mix water based HCG with an oil based Test. Am I wrong on that Doc?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 18, 2015)

lol, last time I got my scrip for test c I asked for slin pins and those fuukers gave me regular pins...well I had to buy them, didn't realize it until I was almost home...was pissed


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 18, 2015)

Liquidation-outlet.com


----------



## Maijah (Mar 19, 2015)

Go to a Spanish bodega in downtown Holyoke and tell them you need a "goncho"


----------



## rdent95 (Mar 19, 2015)

What Jenner said, I've used gpz services several times, GTG


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 19, 2015)

Just pin with an 18 gauge and get it over with.....Sike!!!


----------



## bronco (Mar 19, 2015)

Jenner said:


> http://www.gpzservices.com/



This right here


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 19, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> I can't even get blood work in MA, they'd probably arrest me if I asked for syringes at the pharmacy.  ��



When I lived in MA, you could get all the syringes you wanted at the pharmacy....In the eyes of MA, blood work bad, junkies with AIDS....worse


----------



## Bullfrog (Mar 19, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> I can't even get blood work in MA, they'd probably arrest me if I asked for syringes at the pharmacy.  ��



You can absolutely go to any pharmacy in MA and ask for Insulin syringes.  I have never had any questions asked at CVS or Target.  Just go to the Pharmacy and ask for the size you want....if they dont have the exact size they will tell you what they do have available.  I live in MA & have done this numerous times at various locations with no issue whatsoever.  Personally I use GPZ for my 3cc's but I always get my slin pins locally.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Bullfrog said:


> You can absolutely go to any pharmacy in MA and ask for Insulin syringes.  I have never had any questions asked at CVS or Target.  Just go to the Pharmacy and ask for the size you want....if they dont have the exact size they will tell you what they do have available.  I live in MA & have done this numerous times at various locations with no issue whatsoever.  Personally I use GPZ for my 3cc's but I always get my slin pins locally.


The people at CVS are always dicks to me about it.  I am 255lbs. I don't look like a heroin addict.


----------



## CJ (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow, i just assumed they were RX only in this state. I already have a package coming, but I'll definitely try the pharmacy in the future. Thanks guys and ladies.


----------



## cblddt (Mar 21, 2015)

Here ya go Bro http://www.totaldiabetessupply.com/...ytouch-insulin-syringe-30g-1cc-5-16-inch.html


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just talked to my mom, with her working at the pharmacy I got a box of 100, 25g 5/8" pins for 14 bucks


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2015)

CJ275 said:


> Wow, i just assumed they were RX only in this state. I already have a package coming, but I'll definitely try the pharmacy in the future. Thanks guys and ladies.



I just recently ordered from West End but, if I need them right away, I go to walmart (no hassle otc). CVS actually told me I cannot buy pins there if I don't get my insulin from them.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 26, 2015)

DiabetesSupplies4Less
http://www.diabetessupplies4less.co...utodone=http://www.diabetessupplies4less.com/

I get my 29g and 31g slins here by the boxes!  LOL!  Cheapest I've seen around, and many dfferent brands to choose from.  I stick with Easy Touch brand.  BD I think you just pay for the name, after all we're only talking about 1/2" or 1/4" pins here.  I don't know if they have state by state stipulation though...


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 26, 2015)

Sorry that link wasn't the link to the insulin syringes.


----------

